# Teamspeak 3 verbindungs Problem



## Yranda (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
habe seid einiger zeit das Problem das Teamspeak 3 zu keinen Server mehr verbindet 

Client Protokoll:
13.10.2012 13:54:51	ClientUI	Info	Connect to server: kauz.teamspeak.de	
13.10.2012 13:54:51	ClientUI	Info	Trying to resolve kauz.teamspeak.de	
13.10.2012 13:54:51	 Info	DNS resolve successful, "kauz.teamspeak.de"=62.104.16.243	
13.10.2012 13:54:51	 Info	TSDNS found at "kauz.teamspeak.de" and queried successfully. Result: 62.104.20.165:10026	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	 Info	SRV DNS resolve unsuccessful for "_ts3._udp.kauz.teamspeak.de"	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	ClientUI	Info	Lookup finished: 62.104.20.165 10026 kauz.teamspeak.de 1 0	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	ClientUI	Info	Resolve successful: 62.104.20.165:10026	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	ClientUI	Info	Blacklist check ok	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	ClientUI	Info	Initiating connection: 62.104.20.165:10026 kauz.teamspeak.de	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	 Info	DNS resolve successful, "blacklist.teamspeak.com"=80.190.225.139	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	CapSoundSet	Info	Found invalid capture device '{0.0.1.00000000}.{815c2832-cba1-42da-91dc-ff86c04a9804}', using default device '{0.0.1.00000000}.{0306a6c2-24cb-4d84-9dd3-9094d38a0480}	
13.10.2012 13:54:52	ClientUI	Info	Connect status: Connecting	
13.10.2012 13:54:57	ClientUI	Info	Connect status: Disconnected	
13.10.2012 13:54:57	ClientUI	Info	Failed to connect to server, want autoreconnect = 0

desweiteren sagt mir etoolz :

DNS:
Nameserver-Lookup für "kauz.teamspeak.de":
IP-Adresse: 62.104.16.243
Hostname: tsdns.voice.4players.de
Land: Germany (DE)

DNS-Server: 192.168.178.1 (multi.box)

DNS Informationen für "teamspeak.de":

IP-Adressen:
1. IP-Adresse: 194.97.52.4
2. IP-Adresse: 194.97.52.2
3. IP-Adresse: 194.97.52.3
4. IP-Adresse: ns2.roka.net
5. IP-Adresse: dns.hosting.4players.de
6. IP-Adresse: 62.104.16.220
7. IP-Adresse: 194.97.109.1
8. IP-Adresse: :2001:0748:0100:0070:0000:0000:0000:0002

Reverse DNS-Abfrage für "243.16.104.62.in-addr.arpa":
1. Hostname: tsdns.voice.4players.de (62.104.16.243)
2. Hostname: dns.mcbone.net (194.97.3.2)
3. Hostname: wayne.mcbone.net (62.104.198.72)
4. Hostname: center-n.mcbone.net (194.97.3.4)
5. Hostname: 194.97.3.2 (194.97.3.2)
6. Hostname: :2001:0748:0100:0005:0000:0000:0000:0010 ()
7. Hostname: 62.104.198.72 (62.104.198.72)
8. Hostname: :2001:0748:0001:0015:0000:0000:0000:0012 ()
9. Hostname: 194.97.3.4 (194.97.3.4)
10. Hostname: :2001:0748:0100:0006:0000:0000:0000:0010 ()

Nameserver:
1. Nameserver: dns.hosting.4players.de (62.104.16.220)
2. Nameserver: ns2.roka.net (194.97.109.1)
3. Nameserver: 62.104.16.220 (62.104.16.220)
4. Nameserver: 194.97.109.1 (194.97.109.1)
5. Nameserver: :2001:0748:0100:0070:0000:0000:0000:0002 ()

Start of Authority (Autoritätsursprung):
Servername: dns.hosting.4players.de
Kontakt E-Mail: celler.4players.de (celler@4players.de)
Seriennummer: 1350123607
Aktualisierung: 10800
Wiederholung: 3600
Ablauf: 604800
Minimale TTL: 3600

Anfragen beendet.

Ping:
Host-Informationen für "kauz.teamspeak.de":
Hostname: tsdns.voice.4players.de
IP-Adresse: 62.104.16.243
Land: Germany (DE)

Sende 3 Ping(s) mit 32 Byte an "62.104.16.243", Timeout sind 2000 ms:

1. Antwort von 62.104.16.243: 21 ms, Daten korrekt.
2. Antwort von 62.104.16.243: 19 ms, Daten korrekt.
3. Antwort von 62.104.16.243: 19 ms, Daten korrekt.

3 Ping(s) gesendet (3 korrekt, 0 fehlerhaft, 0 ohne Antwort).

Trace:
Host-Informationen für "kauz.teamspeak.de":
Hostname: tsdns.voice.4players.de
IP-Adresse: 62.104.16.243
Land: Germany (DE)

Verfolge Route zu "62.104.16.243" über max. 30 Knoten zurück:

1. Knoten: 192.168.178.1 (multi.box): 2 ms
2. Knoten: 212.6.119.194: 7 ms
3. Knoten: 212.6.113.3 (res.bbrt-bvo.ewe-ip-backbone.de): 5 ms
4. Knoten: 80.228.90.154 (bbrt.hb-2-xe-4-0-0.ewe-ip-backbone.de): 6 ms
5. Knoten: 212.6.114.14 (bbrt.ffm-0-10ge-6-0-0.ewe-ip-backbone.de): 14 ms
6. Knoten: 80.81.192.49 (decix.mcbone.net): 15 ms
7. Knoten: 62.104.191.196 (ge-4-1-0-0.dus2-j.mcbone.net): 20 ms
8. Knoten: 62.104.198.37 (ge-0-0-0-0.dus1-j.mcbone.net): 19 ms
9. Knoten: 62.104.198.14 (Vlan54.dus2-x1.mcbone.net): 19 ms
10. Knoten: 62.104.16.243 (tsdns.voice.4players.de): 20 ms

Routenrückverfolgung abgeschlossen.


Was ich bisher versucht habe:
Firewall Ports freischalten 
TS 3 neuinstalliert (aktuelle Version und auch ne ältere) 
TS 2 probiert hat das selbe Problem
Firewall komplett aus
Antivirus komplett aus und auch deinstalliert
Router diverse male neugestartet 
diverse Tage und Nächte Google durchstöbert 
selbst das Formatieren hat nichts gebracht
wie oben schon erwänt habe ich das Problem egal auf welchen Server ich zugreifen will 

was vieleicht noch interesant sein könnte:
Übern Laptop funktionierts einwandfrei
das Problem trat von einen Tag auf den anderen auf 
Steam Games wie zB. CS 1.6 und CSS können keine Server finden 
und ich kann auch niemanden nach joinen 
World of Tanks kann keine Verbindung herstellen
League of Legends kann zum Game wenns gestartet wird keine Verbindung herstellen
World of Warcraft, Guild Wars 2, CSS Single Player und Diablo 3 funktionieren einwandfrei
Skype funktioniert auch ohne Probleme

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit 
Internet: EWE DSL Mega Plus (35.000er)
Router: Fritz!Box 7360
Wlan Stick: Fritz!WLAN USB Stick v2

hoffe ich habe keine angaben vergessen 

Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiter helfen schonmal Danke im voraus


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2012)

Zusammenfassung:
- Du kannst weder auf einen TS2, noch einen TS3 Server verbinden
- CS 1.6 findet keine Server, du kannst keinem Spiel beitreten
- WoT und LoL können keine Verbindung herstellen

- Über den Laptop funktioniert alles (auch CS, WoT, LoL?)
- Du hast schon neu formatiert, trotzdem besteht das Problem

Fehlende Info:
- Gehst du per WLAN oder LAN in's Netz?

Möglichkeiten:
- Wenn du per WLAN reingehst -> mal per LAN direkt versuchen. Klappts damit oder bestehen die Probleme weiter?


----------



## Yranda (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Ja bin über WLAN verbunden und ja über Laptop läuft alles auch die Games 
und der Laptop ist auch per WLAN verbunden.Ansonsten passt deine Zusammenfassung.

werde es mal direkt versuchen...melde mich dann nochmal


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht WLAN-Stick kaputt oder so?


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Oktober 2012)

Nutzt du für beide Rechner den selben WLan-Internet-Stick? Vielleicht ist es nur eine Treibersache?


----------



## Yranda (13. Oktober 2012)

so bin jetzt direkt über LAN gegangen aber das problem besteht weiterhin

@Dagonzo,
ich nutze für mein Rechner den besagten WLAN Stick mein Laptop hat WLAN integriert


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Oktober 2012)

Blöde Frage, aber hast du das WLAN auch deaktiviert, während du mit dem LAN verbunden warst? Das ist wichtig. 

Wenn ja und das Problem trotz Formatierung weiterhin besteht, dann ist hier in der Tat guter Rat teuer.


----------



## Yranda (13. Oktober 2012)

Hehe ja WLAN ist deaktiviert


----------



## Saji (13. Oktober 2012)

Eventuell die Ports, die die Programme/Spiele nutzen, an den Rechner weiterleiten (Port Forwarding am Router)? Sonst kann ich mir leider keinen Reim drauf machen.


----------



## xynlovesit (13. Oktober 2012)

Kannst du einfach mal einen anderen Computer nehmen, oder einen Freund einladen der ein Laptop hat, wie auch immer, und dann einfach mal testen, ob es bei denen funktioniert? Falls es dann auch nicht funktioniert, dann kann man schon einiges ausschliessen.


und hast du ein Smartphone?


----------



## Yranda (14. Oktober 2012)

hallo,
wie ich oben schon schrieb läuft ja auf meinem laptop alles nur auf meinem rechner nicht
und ja ich hab nen smartphone


----------



## Yranda (14. Oktober 2012)

soooo,
die Lösung des Problems war die DNS Cache, einmal geleert und schon Funktioniert alles wieder


----------



## Yranda (15. Oktober 2012)

hallo,
ich bins mal wieder seid heute ist das problem wieder aufgetaucht und das leeren der dns cache hilft auch nicht mehr 
hat noch wer ne idee ?


----------



## Yranda (16. Oktober 2012)

keiner ne idee?


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Oktober 2012)

Sicher, dass dein Rechner Viren- und Trojanerfrei ist und keine DNS-Changer besitz?


----------



## Yranda (17. Oktober 2012)

ja habe alles mehrfach überprüft ist alles i.o. ...da ferndiagnosen ja immer schwierig sind hab ich mir mal jemanden 
zum wochenende eingeladen der sone sachen beruflich macht hoffe das der was findet 

werde mich dann spätetens sonntag nochmal melden


----------

